# Marriott DC enrollment incentives - ENCORE



## dewdrops (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello all -

With the rollback pricing for enrollment in the US, are ENCORE packages still being offered (free enrollment of week(s) with purchase of a future stay & tour  and get bonus of MRP points)?

Or do you think ENCORE packages will be offered again after rollback pricing expires in Sept 2016?

Are ENCORE packages offered to owners who only have external resale weeks or do you have to own at least one Marriott direct purchased week?

It really seems like the ENCORE packages were the best deal for enrollment, unless one had multiple high point weeks and able to enroll for $695.  

Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 2, 2016)

The Encore packages have been around for a very long time, and I doubt they are going anywhere anytime soon.  The whole purpose of the Encore package is to bring you back so they can get one more shot at selling you points.  They were in place long before the additional enticement of free enrollment of eligible weeks with the purchase of an Encore package and they are put on the table regardless if you own eligible, ineligible or no weeks at all.  

As they were offering free enrollment with purchase of an Encore package when enrollment pricing was higher, its highly unlikely that they wouldn't continue to offer that now that enrollment pricing is lower.  If its an additional carrot they can dangle to get you back into a sales presentation, why not dangle it.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 2, 2016)

I was at the GO on HHI last week and they offered me an encore package 5 days summer HHI plus 65,000 mrp for 1499.  I asked for and they said they would guarantee me in writing  a summer week if I gave them 2 resorts (GO or Monarch)  and 2 weeks.  They also said I have 4 days to decide.  When I called the person ( 3 times), she never called me back.  I assumed the guarantee was the issue.  I got a callback/voicemail  yesterday (a week from the offer).   I am assuming she is calling me back with an okay for the deal.  My one legacy week is enrolled.  Has anyone been offered a better deal for summer HHI.  I am trying to understand the wiggle room I have to get extra. 

Thanks


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 2, 2016)

l0410z said:


> I was at the GO on HHI last week and they offered me an encore package 5 days summer HHI plus 65,000 mrp for 1499.  I asked for and they said they would guarantee me in writing  a summer week if I gave them 2 resorts (GO or Monarch)  and 2 weeks.  They also said I have 4 days to decide.  When I called the person ( 3 times), she never called me back.  I assumed the guarantee was the issue.  I got a callback/voicemail  yesterday (a week from the offer).   I am assuming she is calling me back with an okay for the deal.  My one legacy week is enrolled.  Has anyone been offered a better deal for summer HHI.  I am trying to understand the wiggle room I have to get extra.
> 
> Thanks



The paperwork for every Encore package I've been offered says that no certain reservations can be guaranteed, that all stays are subject to availability.  If the stated terms don't work for you, why bother entertaining the offer?

I don't understand what you mean by, "... if I gave them ..."  Enrolling Weeks in the DC isn't a relinquishment of those Weeks.  Exchanging them for DC Points is a relinquishment but that's an annual choice that's completely in your control, not something that they'll be able to take from you.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 2, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> ... I don't understand what you mean by, "... if I gave them ..." .



Sorry .. as it relates to the encore package....I was told that if I provided them 2 resorts that I wanted to travel too and 2 weeks for that travel, they would put in writing a guarantee  that I would get something within that combination .  

The encore person either lied or I will get it in writing..  I will know when I call her back.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 2, 2016)

l0410z said:


> Sorry .. as it relates to the encore package....I was told that if I provided them 2 resorts that I wanted to travel too and 2 weeks for that travel, they would put in writing a guarantee  that I would get something within that combination .
> 
> The encore person either lied or I will get it in writing..  I will know when I call her back.



Ah, sorry, that's my misunderstanding.

I'd also try for a guarantee in writing if I were in your shoes, because that would be the only way you'll be able to hold them to something they say in contrast with the paperwork.


----------



## dewdrops (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks all!
l014: so you don't actually have a week to enroll... Your package would be same cost for me to enroll my legacy week, wish I could get that deal! No trip planned though that would get me onsite for presentation.  Was your legacy week external resale?


----------



## l0410z (Aug 2, 2016)

dewdrops said:


> Thanks all!
> l014: so you don't actually have a week to enroll... Your package would be same cost for me to enroll my legacy week, wish I could get that deal! No trip planned though that would get me onsite for presentation.  Was your legacy week external resale?



I may have confused this so let me try again.  I own a legacy week enrolled in the program soon after the DC program started.  It was purchased resale from Marriott in 1995.  I own an annual and EOY purchased after 2010.  The encore package was for off season for 1099 ( I think).  I asked for summer HHI instead and was offered it plus 65000 Mrs for 1499. I would only do only this if they put it in writing ....a guarentee of getting either of two resorts (monarch, GO) in one of the two weeks I give.  This was my requirement that was agreed to verbally.  Now I am seeing if I get this is writing.


----------



## ffxjack (Aug 2, 2016)

I attended an encore presentation, politely declined and then got an encore encore offer which I said I would only do if they could guarantee 5 days in Hawaii over Christmas break 1.5 yrs out. I didn't have them put it in writing but MVCI came through. We will be staying at Ko'olina this Dec then off to Maui for 10 days. Other than 5 days there, it included 50k Marriott reward points plus enrolled my legacy week which I purchased resale. I'm excited about Hawaii but not sure I'm benefitting from the enrolled week (paying annual fee that I wouldn't otherwise)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dewdrops (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow, what a super deal! Was it a while ago? Is your legacy week purchased externally?

True you have to pay annual fee but if you ever use II you are saving  on Exchange fee for Marriott to marriotts.

Grrrr, can't believe I want to actually attend a presentation, 2 actually, one to be offered and then the 2nd one to keep up my end of the bargain.


----------



## ffxjack (Aug 3, 2016)

I attended the first encore presentation last summer. I think you only have a year and a half  to travel but I was only going to attend another encore if they would extend it slightly so that I could go to Hawai over winter break. I'm tied to the school calendar and I'm always looking for excuses to go to Hawaii.

I'm now an II member but it's been so many years that I'm not sure how to effectively use my membership. I'm looking forward to returning to my home resort next year after a 2 year hiatus.

My legacy week was purchased externally. Marriott had no inventory at the time.

My impression is they really want a chance to pitch the DC to you. If one in 20 buys, I bet they make their money back. I'm quite disappointed with my DC membership to date but I'm obligated to attend the sales pitch now for the third time!


----------



## davidvel (Aug 3, 2016)

dewdrops said:


> True you have to pay annual fee but if you ever use II you are saving  on Exchange fee for *Marriott to marriotts*.


Not all Marriott to Marriott exchanges are fee free.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 3, 2016)

davidvel said:


> Not all Marriott to Marriott exchanges are fee free.


So apart from unit upgrades now, are you saying that there are fees for other MVC to MVC exchanges?
I don't know of any, what would they be?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 3, 2016)

ffxjack said:


> I attended an encore presentation, politely declined and then got an encore encore offer which I said I would only do if they could guarantee 5 days in Hawaii over Christmas break 1.5 yrs out. I didn't have them put it in writing but MVCI came through. We will be staying at Ko'olina this Dec then off to Maui for 10 days. Other than 5 days there, it included 50k Marriott reward points plus enrolled my legacy week which I purchased resale. I'm excited about Hawaii but not sure I'm benefitting from the enrolled week (paying annual fee that I wouldn't otherwise)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



To confirm what you're saying:


You were offered an encore (5 days) in Hawaii @ Xmas (not in writing)
You were offered 50k MRP
You were offered enrollment of your legacy week purchased resale


What the cost of the Encore?
What was the cost to enroll (included?)
When did you purchase your Legacy Resale?
Thanks


----------



## davidvel (Aug 3, 2016)

bazzap said:


> So apart from unit upgrades now, are you saying that there are fees for other MVC to MVC exchanges?
> I don't know of any, what would they be?


No, those are all the new fees I am aware of, but as I noted in another thread, I can think of a lot more to make "free" Marriott-to-Marriott trades not really free.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 3, 2016)

I just got off the phone with the women I met with after the presentation.  She is going to add an addendum to the encore contract adding the guarantee.  I gave her the two resorts GO and Monarch and the last two summer weeks in July.  She is going to email me the encore contract when she  gets back to the office Sunday.   The cost is 1499 for M-F (5 days) and 65000 MRP.


----------



## ffxjack (Aug 3, 2016)

taterhed said:


> To confirm what you're saying:
> 
> 
> You were offered an encore (5 days) in Hawaii @ Xmas (not in writing)
> ...



There was a list of resorts for me to choose from. Hawaii at that time cost a little more but I made it clear, no Hawaii during kids' winter break, then I was out. It is a studio or efficiency--not typical 1 or 2 bdrm but I don't care because it's Hawaii in Dec (I live on the East coast)
I believe it's 50k MRP but I'll have to check contract before leaving for Koolina in Dec.
Cost to enroll my one legacy week included. All in was $1999 paid monthly.
Purchased MGO around 2006 (can't recall exact date at this point).

I went to a local Roadshow event when DC started. Didn't buy but offered Encore package at OW in Myrtle Beach so decided to to do it since I had heard it was nice and I've never been. That time only included 2 bdrm for 5 days I believe. After presentation, offered the encore package above which I took only since I was thinking about checking out Maui/Oahu. As bonus, my wk was enrolled but so far, not making any use of DC or II for that matter.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 3, 2016)

ffxjack said:


> There was a list of resorts for me to choose from. Hawaii at that time cost a little more but I made it clear, no Hawaii during kids' winter break, then I was out. It is a studio or efficiency--not typical 1 or 2 bdrm but I don't care because it's Hawaii in Dec (I live on the East coast)
> I believe it's 50k MRP but I'll have to check contract before leaving for Koolina in Dec.
> Cost to enroll my one legacy week included. All in was $1999 paid monthly.
> Purchased MGO around 2006 (can't recall exact date at this point).
> ...


Thanks. Pre 2010 was the key there.

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## dewdrops (Aug 4, 2016)

l0410z said:


> I just got off the phone with the women I met with after the presentation.  She is going to add an addendum to the encore contract adding the guarantee.  I gave her the two resorts GO and Monarch and the last two summer weeks in July.  She is going to email me the encore contract when she  gets back to the office Sunday.   The cost is 1499 for M-F (5 days) and 65000 MRP.



Glad she is keeping her word!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 5, 2016)

We're in Hilton Head now staying at the Monarch and went through presentation for 22,500 points and $25 gift card.

I made it clear in the first moments of the presentation that unless they allowed for the enrollment of 5 HHI weeks, 3 HP and and 2 Monarch gold weeks without paying $50k I wouldn't be interested in the points program. I told them I'd never enroll our prime weeks because it made no sense as they rent so extremely well.

As the first and second sales guys pitched me I just re-stated my position and figured that was it.  Much to my surprise the 3rd gentlemen came in and offered us the encore package.

I jumped all over it. 50k MAR points, 800 destination points, enrollment of 4 Maui and 2 NCV weeks plus the free trip for $1195 plus $700 for a prime week. I'll never convert my Maui weeks and probably not the NCV either but I'm just happy to have an account to play around with.

I asked the gentlemen why they would offer an encore to me after I was so clear in my position that unless they change and allow for my HHI weeks to be enrolled I was not likely to change my mind but he said they'd like to speak again after I had a chance to play around in the system.


----------



## CashEddie (Aug 5, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We're in Hilton Head now staying at the Monarch and went through presentation for 22,500 points and $25 gift card.
> 
> I made it clear in the first moments of the presentation that unless they allowed for the enrollment of 5 HHI weeks, 3 HP and and 2 Monarch gold weeks without paying $50k I wouldn't be interested in the points program. I told them I'd never enroll our prime weeks because it made no sense as they rent so extremely well.
> 
> ...



Joe,

If  I'm not mistken,  most of your weeks were purchased from Marriot and resales pre 2010 cut off so you always had the option to enroll those weeks for a small fee. They always try to seel you the points and then offer you the enrollment for your eligible weeks. 

Now for your post 2010 weeks they are going to try to sell you the points and won't let you enroll those unless you purchase.  No need for you to do that because you are now enrolled and can convert any of those to points if you chose and you have enough effective points to put you at Presidential status. 

As you state you don't see yourself converting your prime weeks because they rent well and thasts OK. Nothing forces you to do so be enrolling. You just have more options to use now if you ever decided to utilze the points. Congrats on enrolling.  

We are at Hilton Head this week as well staying at Harbour Point.  We move over to Barony tomorrow for our 2nd week.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 6, 2016)

CashEddie said:


> Joe,
> 
> If  I'm not mistken,  most of your weeks were purchased from Marriot and resales pre 2010 cut off so you always had the option to enroll those weeks for a small fee. They always try to seel you the points and then offer you the enrollment for your eligible weeks.
> 
> ...



We actually bought 4 weeks prior to 2004 from Marriott and then the rest from the resale market.  We then sold 2 of those direct weeks so what we  have now are 2 direct and 17 resale market so I was very surprised when they made the offer. 

Even though I don't see us using the DC very much we couldn't pass up the overall value of the encore with the 50k points, 800 DC and the free trip, and now at least having a DC acct is a no-brainer for me. 

What they did enroll makes us Chairman level which I know has benefits. 

My take is why would I ever enroll my Maui OV and OF units? Or my OceanWatch OF Plat units. Those are some of the best rental weeks of any TS anywhere for sure.  Same with our GO gold OF units. 

I guess if we wanted to do something really special like an Alaskan cruise the DC allows for that but we go to some pretty special places already like Maui and HHI which are just so special to us. Plus those special trips seem more expensive through the DC so again not sure what value the DC will bring us but I'll play around and see for myself.

The one way I thought the DC could work for us is if I could get my 5 HHI weeks that aren't GOs enrolled and then combining those points to secure Maui or MOW to rent or use but they were not about to allow that without me spending a min of $26k in points so that was a non-starter for us. I told them I had $20k to spend on 2k points and 5 HHi enrolled and they didn't bite so that ended the sales pitch and then the encore guy came in.

When I go back for our encore my position will be the same and it will probably make for another quick tour, this one lasted 1 hour because they knew we were different he wasn't going to be able to sell us the dream because we were already living it.   We went in there with a direct plan and didn't waiver and that made for a quick session.

I am going to call back and ask for that $1499 GO or Monarch deal for the 2nd to last week in August next year. It would be nice to add that to our GO that last week in August and be here for 2 weeks again for our 3rd year in a row.


----------



## CashEddie (Aug 6, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We actually bought 4 weeks prior to 2004 from Marriott and then the rest from the resale market.  We then sold 2 of those direct weeks so what we  have now are 2 direct and 17 resale market so I was very surprised when they made the offer.
> 
> Even though I don't see us using the DC very much we couldn't pass up the overall value of the encore with the 50k points, 800 DC and the free trip, and now at least having a DC acct is a no-brainer for me.
> 
> ...




Yea, like you say you are in a very unique position with your portfolio and how you utilize it.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 18, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I am going to call back and ask for that $1499 GO or Monarch deal for the 2nd to last week in August next year. It would be nice to add that to our GO that last week in August and be here for 2 weeks again for our 3rd year in a row.



Well we did go for the $1499 return to HHI encore. Man what a great deal.  $1499 for 4 nights on the beach at a Marriott, plus 87.5k MAR points, a $25 dinner credit, enrollment of 4 weeks for Chairmen Level and the 800 DC points.

I really don't ever see myself ever turning in my Maui or Newport Cost weeks but just to be in the DC to be able to buy discounted points perhaps is a true value, but even besides that these Encore packages are a great deal.

4 nights at a Marriott HHI OF resort during the summer is at least worth $7-$800. The 87.5k points are worth at least $500, if not more because it now allows us to secure a cat 9 7 day travel package, and the DC point are about $400 it seems.

All for 2 presentations that for us are never a drawn out process.

I do think this is our swan song on presentations. I'm surprised they ever let us into any presentation given our portfolio of buying 20+ resale since the last direct purchase in 2004. 

I've lost rack of how many points from presentations we've received over the years but it definitely added up. At this point though why would they ever invite us again after we most likely tell them no next year? I'm definitely OK with that but this is a nice way to go out.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 18, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> 4 nights at a Marriott HHI OF resort during the summer is at least worth $7-$800.



It's worth a lot more than that. Late August GO rents for $450-$500 per night on Marriott.com.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 18, 2016)

For DC exchange members do we pay the annual club fees whether or not we turn in a week for points?

Also when we do turn in a week for points as far as MFs go we still ONLY pay our annual MF correct? Or do we pay MF based on points received?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes. Pay club dues regardless. 

And you always only pay MF's on your weeks, unless you also owned pure Trust points too.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 18, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> For DC exchange members do we pay the annual club fees whether or not we turn in a week for points?
> 
> Also when we do turn in a week for points as far as MFs go we still ONLY pay our annual MF correct? Or do we pay MF based on points received?



As Fasstr said, yes you have to pay the annual Club Dues fee regardless of whether you convert an enrolled Week to Points or not.  It's important to note that the way the rules are written, if you don't pay the Club Dues then your membership will be cancelled.  And if you want to re-enroll your Week(s) at a later date, you will be subject to the eligibility rules and the enrollment fees in effect at the time of re-enrollment.

Correct, if you don't ever purchase DC Trust Points then you'll only ever have to pay your Weeks MF's and Club Dues annual fees.


----------



## l0410z (Aug 22, 2016)

_[Edited.]_ ... I asked for  a guarantee for getting summer HHI.  I was told yes as long as I gave 2 weeks and 2 resorts (Monarch and GO). I got an email  from the sales person that said with her managers approval tt will  an addendum to the encore agreement.  When I got the agreement it did not have it. I was then told it would be added after the  agreement was signed.  After some back and forth I didn't sign the agreement.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 22, 2016)

l0410z said:


> _[Edited.]_ ... I asked for  a guarantee for getting summer HHI.  I was told yes as long as I gave 2 weeks and 2 resorts (Monarch and GO). I got an email  from the sales person that said with her managers approval tt will  an addendum to the encore agreement.  When I got the agreement it did not have it. I was then told it would be added after the  agreement was signed.  After some back and forth I didn't sign the agreement.



I tried to follow your lead and asked for something in writing also and was rebuffed as well. At the end of the day I did sign because the overall deal was still excellent and I want 1 of 2 weeks at the Monarch at the end of August so i'm hoping i'm successful but if not I'm sure I'll find a way to use the time. 

I did find out the availability window opens 10 months from desired check-in of encore package start so for me the is Oct sometime so i'll take my chances and let everyone knows my results.


*While we're on the topic, has anyone had success getting a summer HHI encore package reservation? If so what resorts? *

I know the encore package i signed specifically ruled out the GO so that was a negative but we're be OK with the Monarch for sure so that will be our objective.


----------



## CashEddie (Aug 22, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I tried to follow your lead and asked for something in writing also and was rebuffed as well. At the end of the day I did sign because the overall deal was still excellent and I want 1 of 2 weeks at the Monarch at the end of August so i'm hoping i'm successful but if not I'm sure I'll find a way to use the time.
> 
> I did find out the availability window opens 10 months from desired check-in of encore package start so for me the is Oct sometime so i'll take my chances and let everyone knows my results.
> 
> ...



Joe, 

We have requested Grand Ocean for our Encore for next year in the summer.  Yes, the paperwork has it excluded but you can request it and they will put you in there if they have availability.  My rep has me on the list and she said we have good chances of getting in.  We have submitted dates from July 16th - August 13th.  I'll report back if we get in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 23, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> ... *While we're on the topic, has anyone had success getting a summer HHI encore package reservation? If so what resorts? * ...



A couple years ago on a Preview pitch I was told that a 5-day mid-July stay was available at GO or SurfWatch, but we ended up not biting on the pitch.

I don't think high-demand intervals are all that unusual for Preview or Encore packages - it makes sense that they'd want to showcase the best for folks who are committed to a sales presentation.  Making a request as far out as possible will more likely than not meet with success, IMO, because they only allow so many requests.


----------



## jklebolt (Aug 30, 2016)

*Encore Enrollment Crystal Shores*

Called to inquire on encore program. They offer an array/grid of options with encore program that allows you to stay from 3-6 nights at either Crystal Shores or at the Marco Island Marriott- soon to be JW Marriott.

I did not have to go through a presentation, basically called and asked for the encore program.

I elected to enroll my one Crystal Shore pre-2010 week for $2695 which includes 4d/3N at Marriott Hotel Marco in Jan-April, to be used before March 1st, 2018, and 100,000 MP points and 1,000 single use destination points to be used in 18 months after posting. My wife and I will need to attend a 90min presentation(hopefully shorter) upon our return to receive the MP and DP single use point. They could not enroll my post-2010 Crystal Shores week unless I purchased 3,000 points which I was not interested in doing.

The lowest price option was $695, with an varying array from there. We carefully examined a $1695 package which gave us enrollment without the MP or single use points and a 7d/6 night at Marriott Marco Hotel, this would have negated the 90min presentation later but we calculated the other as a better value for us.


----------



## IuLiKa (Aug 30, 2016)

Sounds interesting, especially adding the destination points. I am curious what they offer in Hawaii right now.  I purchased an encore package at KoOlina in 2015 that I am trying to use this October.  I am having a hard time adding couple of days on DC points to my 6 nights. It's just unreal, no wonder I am not buying any more DC points.. almost all the time I try to use them I have a difficult time. 
Can you imagine I cannot find two days in a studio in October which is low season in Hawaii? They do have 3 bedrooms available of course if i need it a 3 bedroom i bet you I couldn't get it.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 31, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> Can you imagine I cannot find two days in a studio in October which is low season in Hawaii?



I am not at all surprised.  Low season in Hawaii is not at all like low season in Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach.  That is why the Hawaii resorts are platinum for the whole year, with no gold or lower season.  As for DC points, I have found them very easy to use if you are reasonable in your expectations.


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 31, 2016)

IuLiKa said:


> Can you imagine I cannot find two days in a studio in October which is low season in Hawaii?





BocaBoy said:


> I am not at all surprised.  Low season in Hawaii is not at all like low season in Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach.  That is why the Hawaii resorts are platinum for the whole year, with no gold or lower season.  As for DC points, I have found them very easy to use if you are reasonable in your expectations.



...and I'll add that since you are looking less than two months in advance, that makes not finding anything even less surprising. Last minute cancellations do happen though, so keep looking.


----------



## catharsis (Sep 7, 2016)

CashEddie said:


> Joe,
> ....you can request it and they will put you in there if they have availability.  My rep has me on the list and she said we have good chances of getting in.  We have submitted dates from July 16th - August 13th.  I'll report back if we get in.



Can anyone shed any light on this 'submission' and 'list'  ... my encore package came with a phone number to call ... no 'list' .... and when I ask for certain holiday options and am told that they are not available, once again no mention has been made of any 'Waitlist'?

Is it possible to call the encore line and request to be put on a waiting list?

Kind regards

C



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## CashEddie (Sep 16, 2016)

catharsis said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this 'submission' and 'list'  ... my encore package came with a phone number to call ... no 'list' .... and when I ask for certain holiday options and am told that they are not available, once again no mention has been made of any 'Waitlist'?
> 
> Is it possible to call the encore line and request to be put on a waiting list?
> 
> ...



Hello,

I wanted to report back that we were successful in reserving our Encore package for Grand Ocean for next July. We worked with our Encore advisor, gave her the desired property and dates.  She called me on yesterday to inform me that it looked like availablilty was going to open up for the first date we gave them which was July 16th, 2017.  Today I received the confirmation email and reservation shows up in my rewards account.  We want to extend by one more night so need to call back on Tuesday to book the additional night using some left over points.  

The reservation window for encore packages doesn't open up until 10 months out so when I originally requested the dates, it was greater than the 10 month window but t advisor was able to put us on a "list" and contacted me one day before the reservation window opened to let us know our chances looked were very good on getting in.  My assumption is that they have a way to "waitlist" Encore reservations and the closely monitor that list and keep the owner informed of the confirmation.  It would be in there best interest to do so since they are trying to get you back there to make a purchase.  

At any rate, we are confirmed for Grand Ocean for next summer which is all I wanted.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 16, 2016)

CashEddie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to report back that we were successful in reserving our Encore package for Grand Ocean for next July. We worked with our Encore advisor, gave her the desired property and dates.  She called me on yesterday to inform me that it looked like availablilty was going to open up for the first date we gave them which was July 16th, 2017.  Today I received the confirmation email and reservation shows up in my rewards account.  We want to extend by one more night so need to call back on Tuesday to book the additional night using some left over points.
> 
> ...



That's a nice score!!  Congrats.


----------



## edinaiken (Sep 19, 2016)

Our sales guy told us that marketing has inventory that is separate from Marriott trust/II for use in providing "special" requests for the Encore package. We were able to secure a promise from him for a 3 br unit in high season at Surf Watch next summer.


----------



## catharsis (Sep 19, 2016)

I was promised a Vail 3 bedroom for the upcoming ski season .... obviously that turned out to be garbage.   Hope you fare better.... I suggest unless you can book and confirm during rescind period assume you won't get this.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## catharsis (Sep 19, 2016)

Also worth noting that the salesperson was right in one sense.  There was plenty of DC Points availability for the dates I was unable to book an encore package... so they ARE separate inventory .... just not in encore packages favour.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

